# We Have Spawnage - Super Red HMPK x Black Marble SD



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Male: Super Red HMPK
Female: Black Marble SD

I released her a little after 2pm today, they began spawning around 2:30pm. 

They finished around 4pm, it was their first time, and she never really got super eggy, I think there are only around maybe 40 eggs in the nest. She's out and enjoying a snack of bloodworms. He's being very good tending the nest, cleaning the eggs, so we'll see. 

They were such lovely spawners, no damage to either fish. All of the food cultures are ready! So now i just have to see how many eggs hatch and how many babies i actually get!!

Sorry for the horrible photos, my camera does not take good pictures when the water has IAL in it and is tinted! 



























































































And a video! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad-GPUQmujs


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Lets play spot the eggs!!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I breed and show Bettas and I'm not familiar with the term SD. What is that supposed to stand for?...............Yes virgin pairs sometimes don't have as many the first time. Good luck with this spawn.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive never seen fish spawn before, thats crazy lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have too many bettas, I might be interested in buying.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bettawhisperer said:


> I breed and show Bettas and I'm not familiar with the term SD. What is that supposed to stand for?...............Yes virgin pairs sometimes don't have as many the first time. Good luck with this spawn.


SD stands for Super Delta.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Really cool. Your lucky that it went so smooth. My water quality went really bad and I had to abort. Sad day. Does the tint in the water help that? Hope you keep us updated.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Breeding is just not my thing these days... woke up to no eggs and no nest... it was a first time breeding for both of them so its possible the eggs were infertile... I'm going to recondition the pair, they were so wonderful, quick and gentle, I think next time they'll get it, I'll probably try spawning them again in about 3 weeks. I put a new pair in the tank today that I am very excited about, I will start a new thread about them!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

You can condition them good with bloodworms for two weeks and try again in two weeks she'll be ready with eggs by then. Yes sometimes with virgin pairs you'll have failed spawns but they should do good the next time.


----------

